# Business Trip Tomorrow



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

I'm going on a business trip tomorrow to a place I've never been which always sets off my anxiety levels. I'll be flying into Newark and meeting up with a bunch of male coworkers who I have not met yet. We will then be driving for an hour to Somerset where our hotel is. Then they all want to head into NYC that evening (another hour there and hour back) for dinner. EEK!







To top it all off I'm due for my monthly visitor which only makes my symptoms worse. Wish me luck everyone. I've got my immodium and Xanax packed and I'll be putting myself into a funny trance with self hypnosis.  Hope they don't think I'm too weird!


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

good luck! My advice is to eat light, pack some safe food for snacks (my fave is Luna bars). nancy


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Just splash some cool water on your face, brush your hair and apply a little terracotta rose blush color and no one will care is you are weird.Eat light and pack well and if you have any trouble at all with Soy or Soy additives watch out for the Luna Bars.Great for people who don't get sent into IBS orbit from Soy, but hell to pay if Soy is an IBS trigger.Pick your safe foods and don't deviate.And PADS. I'm tellin' ya wearing a pad when on a long trip or other wise potty compromised does wonders for the anxiety levels.Most of the time I've never really NEEDED them but it made me feel more relaxed in my head.Oh yeh, and Xanax too. With that you should be just fine.Kamie


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi.







Good luck with your trip and do not worry; everything will be just fine.


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

Thanks all. I'm packing up now because I have interior design class tonight until 10 and have to leave for the airport early tomorrow. Kamie - I love your sense of humor.







And pads are very comforting aren't they? I've eaten very little today in anticipation... I am sort of excited to see New York City. Hopefully the excitement will outweigh my anxiety when the time comes.


----------

